# Dr. Dodds



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Great News! Keep us updated! Sending you a big hug and a wet doggy kiss from Molly & Me!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That is awesome that Misha will get to see Dr. Dodds - if anybody can figure this out, she will be the one!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Is Dr. Dodds famous?


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*N2Mischief*: It's wonderful you got an appointment for Misha to see Dr. Dodds herself!! GOOD FOR YOU!! What a terrific advocate you are for your poodle--not that there was any doubt. I have known two people who had "email consultations" with her, but you're the first I know who will actually get to see "the wizard."  Misha is one lucky little beauty to be so fiercely loved and watched over. Can't wait to hear the outcome of the visit. Have my fingers cross for encouraging news!!:clover:


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My appointment isn't until August 12th. But I am so excited!

RunChanter, she is famous. Google her or put her name into search on this forum, she has done many good things!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

We send blood all the way from Alberta Canada to her! I've been to one of her seminars -the info was quite over my head sometimes, I was surrounded by vets. But sure learned a lot

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so glad that Dr. Dodds has agreed to see Misha. She is amazing! Many years ago she reviewed all the records of one of my Bichons who had died from an unexplained blood disorder. She spent a lot of time on the phone with me and I was able not only know what took my boy but the education that she gave me that day has been passed forward hundreds of times and I am sure has saved the lives of many dogs .

Holding good thoughts for you and your sweet little one .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I have sent Sunny's blood draws for titers to her, too. Their lab has a great program and it's much less expensive than my vet would have charged. They were not, however, thrilled about drawing for me and sending it to her. Oh well.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Appointment is tomorrow morning. I am excited and nervous! Wish us luck!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow, I am so jealous that you get to meet Dr. Dodd's. she is an amazing lady/veterinarian. My Best wishes are with you and Misha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is fantastic that Misha is seeing Dr. Dodd. It is very comforting to know your dog will be seen by the absolute best. I am very interested to hear your impressions of her.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm home. I saw both Dr. Dodds and her associate Dr. Lassen. What wonderful people! She actually hugged me at the end, made me cry! She put my mind so at ease! 

She looked at the blood results from both when Misha was 10 weeks old and the ones ran at 8 months old. She said she see's nothing but a normal growing puppy. The only thing they might have questioned at the 10 week bloods was her BUN was very slightly elevated, but without symptoms would not have questioned it. She said her BAT done at 8 months was not elevated enough to even closely consider liver shunt, they would have had to be over 100. She said she MAY have very mild MVD but the post results would be closer to 60-80 and Misha's were 28. 

She did not even want to run the BAT again. She pulled blood for a CBC and Liver panel. She said Misha is just coming into heat. She wants her to start her liver cleansing diet added to her kibble and also coconut oil.Then we will wait till she is out of heat and see how she is doing. Depending on the bloods she ran today (results tomorrow) we will know if we need to run further testing but she doesn't think so. She says we will just keep her on the liver diet, and that it is fine for my other dogs as well. 

I asked about an ultrasound, she said no need. I asked about Scintigraphy, she said at this point she doesn't see a reason. I asked if we should biopsy the liver during spay. She said IF she has MVD it can be in different parts of the liver. If we biopsy the wrong part it won't show and there is no way to know, and besides, she said Misha is 3.6 pounds today, why would we want to take a wedge of the liver of that tiny of a dog unless it was absolutely evident there is a problem.

She also said there was no reason to not show her if I chose not to have her spayed, but I don't think I want to deal with that coat again!

After Misha is done with her heat, she wants us to go ahead with her spay. She has a Homeopathic vet that has his office right down the hall from her office. She said we will have Dr. Woods do the spay when Dr. Dodds is there, just in case. She said they will do a nail blood clotting time before to make sure she is clotting o.k. 

She was a little concerned with how sleepy Misha was. She always does this when I hold her. She completely relaxes and soon her eyes start kind of squinting and she blinks till she falls asleep. With that and the tearing she thinks we may need to look further but not till the liver stuff is worked out. We will run her nutriscan to check for food intolerance, but she did not want to do it now.

Someone on this forum suggested Zymox for ears. I told her Misha has been at her ears but there is no redness, no smell, no dirt, and 2 vets have looked and said she is fine. She said I needed to give her Zymox! Ironically I had already ordered it and it was in the mailbox when I got home.

Also she said Misha has beautiful teeth and she wants me to keep them tarter free because we don't want to put her under anesthesia very often because she is so small. So she wants Misha on the gel from healthymouth.com. She said you just put the gel on your finger and rub it over her teeth once a day and it keeps the tarter away. Gonna try it!

Dr. Dodds is THE person to consult re: thyroid problems. I mentioned that my cat Loomis had hyperthyroid and we had radioactive therapy a few years ago and now he is hypothyroid. She wants to see him! So next Tuesday I have yet another appointment with these wonderful doctors.

I wanted to get a picture of Dr. Dodds with Misha and of course with my old brain trying to remember everything she said, I forgot. I should have brought Outwest with me! She has a much better brain than I! Next week I will try to remember to get a pic with Loomis, the fat cat! lol

I am almost on a high, lol. I am so relieved and encouraged.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*N2Mischief: *I'm DELIGHTED to hear your good news!!:whoo:
Thanks for the great and thorough update. I can hear how very relieved you are. I am super happy right along with you! Misha is in the best hands now, for her spay and whatever else she may need. What a great feeling to know that! Dr. Dodds sounds like the truly dedicated, concerned, remarkable woman I believed her to be. So good to know she will stand by Misha going forward.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow! I almost feel like I was there with you. I am still jealous that you got to meet her though, Lol. So glad to here the great news! I wish she specialized in orthopedics or ophthalmology so I could take Killa to her. Then I would have an excuse to meet her . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poodlecrazy: You could come with me next week when I take my cat in! lol...I would be right on your way  I do know of a Ortho doc in Huntington Beach, his name is Dr. George Katcherian and he owns Back Bay Animal Hospital. Also in Pico Rivera, a Dr. Goriah is wonderful and will travel to a clinic in Ontario to do surgeries. Dr. Goriah did the ACL surgery on my JRT and it was very successful.

Chagallsmom, thanks so much, you are always so encouraging!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAHOO! Great news! Misha is in the best of hands now and I'm so happy for you! What sweet relief you must be feeling!!!!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so happy to hear that you had such a great visit with Dr.Dodds! Misha couldn't be in better hands. I am looking forward to hearing all about Misha's progress.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you for the wonderful and detailed account of your visit!
It all sounds very encouraging!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I can imagine how relieved you must feel. So happy for you that everything went well!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It does sound lie your visit went very well. I am so glad a biopsy and other painful, expensive tests won't be needed. I checked out the healthy mouth site. Is she having you just apply to teeth instead of to their water? I may try that for Swizzle, I don't want him to go under anesthesia either. 

I respect Dr. Dodd's work so much and it is so nice to hear that she is just as impressive in person as you would hope. I bet she will have interesting insights about your cat too.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> It does sound lie your visit went very well. I am so glad a biopsy and other painful, expensive tests won't be needed. I checked out the healthy mouth site. Is she having you just apply to teeth instead of to their water? I may try that for Swizzle, I don't want him to go under anesthesia either.
> 
> I respect Dr. Dodd's work so much and it is so nice to hear that she is just as impressive in person as you would hope. I bet she will have interesting insights about your cat too.


I'm kind of wondering why, if you are going to apply a gel to your dog's teeth every day, why you wouldn't just brush them instead? Don't you think brushing is the BEST way to prevent plaque build up?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

In my opinion the best way to prevent tarter build up is to provide raw bones. I do this and brush daily and have trained Swizzle to accept dental scraping of teeth. Swizzle has great teeth but I am starting to notice a slight brown discoloration on the backside of his teeth. His vet is very happy with the condition of his teeth but my goal is for him never to need to be put under for a dental and, to be truthful, I want his teeth to be ready for a doggie toothpaste ad. I can brush and scrape the front of his teeth but I can't really access the tongue side of his teeth so I like the idea of a gel. I would rather be a little OCD and avoid the teeth problems toys are prone to.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> In my opinion the best way to prevent tarter build up is to provide raw bones. I do this and brush daily and have trained Swizzle to accept dental scraping of teeth. Swizzle has great teeth but I am starting to notice a slight brown discoloration on the backside of his teeth. His vet is very happy with the condition of his teeth but my goal is for him never to need to be put under for a dental and, to be truthful, I want his teeth to be ready for a doggie toothpaste ad. I can brush and scrape the front of his teeth but I can't really access the tongue side of his teeth so I like the idea of a gel. I would rather be a little OCD and avoid the teeth problems toys are prone to.


Yeah, but what happened with Teaka was even though she had really clean teeth, she had a number of fractures that got infected and those teeth had to be removed as well as the top front 4 teeth which basically decided that it was time to go and began to wiggle around, so unfortunately clean teeth does not mean avoiding a dental. 
We did not do raw bones, but plenty of hard treats which must have caused the fractures - so for the next one, they will not get anything hard, bones or treats - just brushing!
Here is a pic of her teeth the day before she had her very first dental a couple of months before she turned 11 - the Vet said that they were so clean that we should sample her saliva and try to bottle it, yet she still had those other issues...
Oh but Petplan paid for it all since it was a health issue and not routine cleaning!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I didn't question them. They said to buy the gel. They didn't suggest brushing. I do know I brush my teeth very well two to three times every day and I also am very good about flossing, yet I still get tarter. But when they came out with tarter control toothpaste it was greatly reduced. Maybe it is like that toothpaste?


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for keeping us all updated on Misha's visit. I know you must be relieved at this point and feel like Misha is getting great care from a really good vet.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok. So I went back to the web site and actually read some  They still have the water additive, but the new product is a gel. Both products can be used at the same time or you can choose to use only one. It says you can use it as toothpaste and it is superior to other toothpastes on the market, but that after brushing a thin layer of the gel is spread on the teeth and gums and left there.

But the product is made to just spread on the teeth. Something about the approval and the mechanical application approval....????


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I can't brush the back teeth of a 3 pound poodle. I try but don't do a good job at all and have to rely on gel as well. I have tiny toothbrushes, even a couple baby toothbrushes as well as finger brushes.
TP, please share how you do it, I'd really like to learn.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> I didn't question them. They said to buy the gel. They didn't suggest brushing. I do know I brush my teeth very well two to three times every day and I also am very good about flossing, yet I still get tarter. But when they came out with tarter control toothpaste it was greatly reduced. Maybe it is like that toothpaste?


I read once that for dogs it takes 24 hours for the plaque to harden, maybe for humans it is different? I use the virbac CET toothpaste and one time when I tried a different brand I could actually see their teeth getting siècle tier so that convinced me to stick with the CET


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Ok. So I went back to the web site and actually read some  They still have the water additive, but the new product is a gel. Both products can be used at the same time or you can choose to use only one. It says you can use it as toothpaste and it is superior to other toothpastes on the market, but that after brushing a thin layer of the gel is spread on the teeth and gums and left there.
> 
> But the product is made to just spread on the teeth. Something about the approval and the mechanical application approval....????


Well Teaka is doing great and Tangee only has five teeth left and they are the tiny ones on the side that do not collect anything, but I would be interested to hear how you do with the gel - I might use it as a toothpaste for the next one...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> I can't brush the back teeth of a 3 pound poodle. I try but don't do a good job at all and have to rely on gel as well. I have tiny toothbrushes, even a couple baby toothbrushes as well as finger brushes.
> TP, please share how you do it, I'd really like to learn.


I really don't do anything special - my girls will open their mouths if I press gently on the sides of their jaw - you know like you would do if you were going to pill them? I have not tried them, but have you looked at those 3 side brushes? I even saw that they have a dog electric one like that, but who knows if the small would be small enough ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I've seen them and they don't look small enough to me. If there was something small without a sharp end like those round eyelash brushes .. that would work don't you think?


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> In my opinion the best way to prevent tarter build up is to provide raw bones. I do this and brush daily and have trained Swizzle to accept dental scraping of teeth. Swizzle has great teeth but I am starting to notice a slight brown discoloration on the backside of his teeth. His vet is very happy with the condition of his teeth but my goal is for him never to need to be put under for a dental and, to be truthful, I want his teeth to be ready for a doggie toothpaste ad. I can brush and scrape the front of his teeth but I can't really access the tongue side of his teeth so I like the idea of a gel. I would rather be a little OCD and avoid the teeth problems toys are prone to.


Despite raw bones and daily brushing with an enzyme paste (maybe not too effectively, but every day), Jazz also has the brown discoloration on her back teeth. I'm going to try the gel, too.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Dr. Dodds just emailed me the blood results from yesterday. Everything including all her liver enzymes are well within the normal ranges! Her monocytes are slightly elevated, but the doctor says that can be indicative of her heat cycle.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> Dr. Dodds just emailed me the blood results from yesterday. Everything including all her liver enzymes are well within the normal ranges! Her monocytes are slightly elevated, but the doctor says that can be indicative of her heat cycle.


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

JudyD said:


> Despite raw bones and daily brushing with an enzyme paste (maybe not too effectively, but every day), Jazz also has the brown discoloration on her back teeth. I'm going to try the gel, too.


Please let us know what you think of it!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> I've seen them and they don't look small enough to me. If there was something small without a sharp end like those round eyelash brushes .. that would work don't you think?


Here is a link for one that is different then the usual one - I have not seen it in person, but perhaps you could write to them to ask if the small is small enough?
Product Details

The also have a manual brush as well.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Woo-hoo, great test results, N2M! So happy for you.

Thanks, Tiny Poodles, I'll certainly look into that one. They mention, small - looks promising!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Here is a link for one that is different then the usual one - I have not seen it in person, but perhaps you could write to them to ask if the small is small enough?
> Product Details
> 
> The also have a manual brush as well.


Found a 10 percent coupon code and ordered one of each - I'll let you know how they are!

Here is the code- bocciscode


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I read once that for dogs it takes 24 hours for the plaque to harden, maybe for humans it is different? I use the virbac CET toothpaste and one time when I tried a different brand I could actually see their teeth getting *siècle tier *so that convinced me to stick with the CET
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Now that is the strangest auto correct that I've ever seen! Does anybody know what the heck that means? I hope that I did not inadvertently say anything naughty lol!


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

What marvelous news! So happy for you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yeah, but what happened with Teaka was even though she had really clean teeth, she had a number of fractures that got infected and those teeth had to be removed as well as the top front 4 teeth which basically decided that it was time to go and began to wiggle around, so unfortunately clean teeth does not mean avoiding a dental.
> We did not do raw bones, but plenty of hard treats which must have caused the fractures - so for the next one, they will not get anything hard, bones or treats - just brushing!
> Here is a pic of her teeth the day before she had her very first dental a couple of months before she turned 11 - the Vet said that they were so clean that we should sample her saliva and try to bottle it, yet she still had those other issues...
> Oh but Petplan paid for it all since it was a health issue and not routine cleaning!
> ...


Yes, if his teeth break he will have to get a dental but because you did such a good job with yours that at least a dental did not have to happen till she was 11. I have heard of toys needing this as early as two. I want to at least put it off as long as possible.

Tiny poodles, I was impressed by your French? I looked it up but it seems to be a movie title. 

Nu2mischief, I am so happy the blood results are so good. What a relief!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad the news is good! Such a relief for you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Yes, if his teeth break he will have to get a dental but because you did such a good job with yours that at least a dental did not have to happen till she was 11. I have heard of toys needing this as early as two. I want to at least put it off as long as possible.
> 
> Tiny poodles, I was impressed by your French? I looked it up but it seems to be a movie title. *LOL!*
> 
> Nu2mischief, I am so happy the blood results are so good. What a relief!


To be honest though, I can't take credit for Teaka's clean teeth - it has to be in her genes, because Tangee, only 6 months older, but from a different breeder, got the same food, same care, same everything, but if you had seen her mouth (despite previous dentals), you might have called Animal Cops on me for neglect (her most recent dental revealed that they were almost all infected to the point that her jaw was paper thin and at risk for breaking), and she only got to keep 5 little pre-molars!
But it sounds like Swizzle got had good luck in the good breeding and the good Mommy departments, so I am sure that he will do great and get to avoid the dental as long as Teaka.
But then again - some food for thought - had it not been for the fact that it became obvious that something was hurting her when she ate, she never would have had a dental (even her Vet's notes only said "Great Teeth") but the problems that she had didn't all happen the month before her dental - she had probably been living with them for some time. In fact, one of the fractures was below the gum line - never would have even been seen in a dental at my old vet who didn't do dental x-rays. 
So having a dental done, even for teeth that look great, and making sure it's done by a Vet who does dental x-rays, are both things to take into consideration....


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Great point about the X-rays. Do you know how often this should be done?

Nu2mischief, please let is know how your cat is doing. Hopefully Dr. Dodd will have some helpful suggestions.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Great point about the X-rays. Do you know how often this should be done?
> 
> Nu2mischief, please let is know how your cat is doing. Hopefully Dr. Dodd will have some helpful suggestions.


Well, they actually recommend doing it yearly, but no way I would do it that often. For the next puppy, I am going to be super careful about not giving any of those really hard crunchy treats (I think that is how Teaka must have broken hers), and nothing but bullies to chew, and then, if her teeth are otherwise clean, I might have the x-rays done every two or three years.
Both of my girls did great at my new Vet with the dentals (and Tangee's anesthesia was almost 4 hours!), but after losing my first one on the table being spayed, I will never, ever get over the horrific fear of anesthesia, and so I will always have extreme ambivalence about having anything done to them....


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Tiny Poodles you are so right about dental health being genetic. It is in people as well as dogs. My previous have lost teeth as early as two and one never had to have a cleaning and had beautiful teeth when he left us at 16. All were the same breed and were from different breeders.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I ordered the gel for Jolie. I brush her teeth but her mouth is so small that I cannot get a toothbrush of any size back to her molars. Thank you for the information. I got it today and just applied it for the first time. It was easy and she didn't mind it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Good to know, I had the order all ready then realized my daughter had my ATM card. Will order tonight.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

The Healthymouth gel for Jazz came in the mail Friday. I've applied it twice now. She doesn't mind the taste, but my husband has to help her hold still so I can get to her molars. She'd no more fond of it than she is of having her teeth brushed, but she tolerates it, so I have high hopes that the brown staining will fade away.


----------

